# Ammco Shaper Bull Gears



## ndnchf (Jan 4, 2017)

FYI - A fellow over on the Home Shop Machinist forum just made another small run of phenolic 7" AMMCO shaper bull gears.  I'm not sure if he's on this forum, but he is over there under the handle "partsproduction".   These bull gears are intentionally designed as the weak link in case the ram hits an immovable object, the inexpensive (back in its day) bull gear could be easily replaced.   The gear on my AMMCO is in good shape, but I bought one as a spare...just in case.

Just sharing, I have no connection.


----------



## scoopydo (Jan 5, 2017)

ndnchf, any more help? I just finished searching The Home Shop Machinist forum and couldn't find anything.

George


----------



## ndnchf (Jan 6, 2017)

George - I just sent you a message.


----------



## ndnchf (Jan 7, 2017)

I received my new gear yesterday and it looks great! If you have an AMMCO, you know these are the weak link. Having a spare on the shelf is a worthwhile investment.


----------



## scoopydo (Jan 21, 2017)

I finally got mine ordered yesterday, Glen was very helpful.
He said in this run he made 34 gears so there may be some for a while.

George


----------



## talvare (Jan 21, 2017)

George,

Could you share the gentleman's contact information ?

Thanks

Ted


----------



## scoopydo (Jan 21, 2017)

Sure can. It's Glen Linscheid and his email is partsproduction@centurylink.net
He's a great guy and will treat you good.

George


----------



## talvare (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks George.

Ted


----------



## scoopydo (Jan 22, 2017)

He said he had some left, so I wouldn't wait too long.

George


----------



## scoopydo (Jan 24, 2017)

I got my new bull gear today! What a beautiful piece of machine work. My shaper came with a broken bull gear, about six teeth missing so I know they do break. I'm happy to have a spare.

George


----------



## ndnchf (Jan 24, 2017)

Yes, he did a first class job on them. I'm very careful when using my shaper, but it is comforting to have a spare gear - just in case.


----------

